# Ariens 724 question



## ripper (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi everyone-I just found this website and I love it.

I have a 1993 Ariens 724 and I love it. Since my serial number is over 008000, Ariens said I cannot install a headlamp kit. Does anyone know if this is true and if so, is their any other method that I can turn to? I assume it would be very expensive?

Also, my machine still has the original drive and auger belts and I've never inspected them. I plan on expecting them this weekend but would the auger performance and snow throwing function be compromised as a result of a weak belt? Would anyone know of where I can find a video of how to change the belts, instead of paying a small engine guy?

Finally, my snow blower has 6 forward speeds and 2 reverse. when i put the blower in the first reverse speed, it still goes forward. Would this be an adjustment?

thanks to all,
Larry


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

No idea on the headlight. My guess is your engine does not have an alternator to power it. You could use a battery powered light. I have seen a lot of people recommend those headband lights.

You might or might not notice a difference when the belts get worn. You can usually tighten the adjustment to make up for a worn belt. If it is wearing slowly the distance would gradually lessen, so it won't be as apparent as a sudden drop. Old belts can end up shredding or tearing after a while so a quick peak is probably in order.

I don't know of any Ariens specific videos, but this guy has some great repair videos including some belt changes on other brands:
YouTube - donyboy73's Channel
Just do a search on his channel for belt or something.
Here are a bunch of belt videos, probably nothing exactly like yours, but watch some of them and you should get a general idea of what is involved. Also your manual from below will explain it.
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ariens+belt&aq=f

As for the reverse problem, that is definitely and adjustment. The transmission in a snowblower is really just a metal wheel and a rubber wheel. When you change gears it just changes how close to the center the rubber wheel rubs. When you go in reverse it just moves the rubber wheel left of center to make it turn the other way. You have a linkage problem. The Ariens manual will tell you how to properly adjust it. Manuals can be downloaded from here:
Ariens Owner Manuals


----------



## ripper (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks!! I've seen that kid on youtube and I've emailed him too..thanks for all your help!


----------

